# A White Christmas to all!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Barb, & I wish all of you a "Merry Christmas!": http://www.thecompassgroup.biz/merryxmas.swf


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

That's cute. Merry Christmas to you and yours Dick.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and Barb!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haha that's awesome!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you and all LumberJocks everywhere. But why are you trying to punish us with a white Christmas, I like the red and green one better.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Don't blame me, I didn't write the song.*


----------



## pitbull (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Santa has never sounded so good!

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Dick…Merry Christmas!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

That's great… and yes, my Christmas is very white!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank's Dick;

Merry Christmas to you and Barb, as well as to all the lumber jocks.

Lee


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Christmas is my favorite time… Merry Christmas to too and all you guys.l 
http://www.snowdog.com/links-christmas.asp


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## newguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Great song. Merry Christmas to you and yours. We aren't having a white christmas down here by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

HoHoHoHoHoHoHohohohohohohohohhohohoho!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i agree with new guy we will have to dream it !! lol thanks dick and happy holidays to you and yours verne


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm glad everyone likes my voice. *LOL*


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Dick and all. A white Christmas looks unlikely here. It was mild enough yesterday for me to get out there and cut all the grass! A merry Christmas from Yorkshire to all Lumberjocks and a peaceful, healthy and creative 2008.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

cute…merry Christmas all*
* *
* 
*
* *

*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*We have our White Christmas.

We received 7" yesterday, & it covered the older dirty stuff we got in November.*


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas and the best for the New Year to one and All.


----------

